# Cerradura digital de combinacion



## Electrico21 (May 13, 2006)

En lo que consiste es que e4sta debe aceptar un codigo minimo de 3 bits y desplegar la palabra "ERROR" utilizando displays de 7 segmantos cuando el usuario introdusca una clave incorrecta. Luego de tres intentos incorrectos la cerradura se debe bloquear y desplegar la palabra "BLOCK" utilizando la displays de 7 segmantos. Para desbloquear la cerradura debe haber una clave de reset. Esta clave no tiene restricciones. Cuando la clave correcta sea introducida la cerradura debe desplegar una palabra de 5 bits. (Nota: no es necesario incluir la cerradura. Solamente que las palabras sean desplegadas)

Deseo conocer los elementos con su debida codificacion para completar la cerradura.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 13, 2006)

Electrico21 dijo:
			
		

> En lo que consiste es que e4sta debe aceptar un codigo minimo de 3 bits y desplegar la palabra "ERROR" utilizando displays de 7 segmantos cuando el usuario introdusca una clave incorrecta. Luego de tres intentos incorrectos la cerradura se debe bloquear y desplegar la palabra "BLOCK" utilizando la displays de 7 segmantos. Para desbloquear la cerradura debe haber una clave de reset. Esta clave no tiene restricciones. Cuando la clave correcta sea introducida la cerradura debe desplegar una palabra de 5 bits. (Nota: no es necesario incluir la cerradura. Solamente que las palabras sean desplegadas)
> 
> Deseo conocer los elementos con su debida codificacion para completar la cerradura.




Necesitará un pic o mucha paciencia para hacerlo con compuertas. 
Acá postee algo similar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=7229#7229

Saludos


----------

